# Breast Infection? Not going away - do I really have to go to the dr?



## owensmom (Feb 23, 2002)

Hey mama's - I hope someone can give me some quick pointers here.

My left breast started hurting really bad yesterday, sore to the touch, I finally found a lump deep underneath. When I took my temp at noon it was 99, I took ibuprofin and it went away but came back after 3 hours. Fever all day, achy body and joints, sore boob. I drank lots of water, took vitamin c, put warm moist compresses on it. Last night I had ds only nurse on that boob (he is almost 14 months). This am at 8 my temp is 100, still sore, red boob.

How long to I stick it out? I'm just afraid because we just switched insurance, I've never seen this dr. I am afraid they won't even know what I have or something!! But I guess I should call???








:


----------



## owensmom (Feb 23, 2002)

Well I guess it isn't going to be a problem today, I can't get in until tomorrow morning. Yippee.







:


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

cold cabbage leaves , changed as often as you can throughout the day often resolve mild infections in a day. Cold compress between feeding to the area, not hot. Cold will reduce the swelling and inflamation and flow to the area allowing it to resolve.
I have had GREAT results with homeopathic Bryonia if it is a painful stoney hardness without redness.
I have also let it go for 3 days without worry, but that is my comfort level .

REST is the #1 prescription for mastitis!!!


----------



## Dana (Nov 28, 2001)

When I had mastitis, I followed Susun Weed's advice in her book Wise Woman Herbal for the Childbearing Year. I loaned it out, so I can't quote it, but remember lots of rest, nurse alot on the hurt side and drink echinacea infusion. The infusion is way way more effective than teas or tinctures and is made by mixing 2 ounces of echinacea root with a quart of boiling water and let it sit for 8 hours. Drink at least 2 cups a day. If you can't get the root, the tincture is the next best thing. You might be able to find more ideas on the boards (and web) by searching for mastitis. For me this would clear it up in a day. If you do end up at the doctor and get antibiotics, don't forget to take some probiotics or eat lots of yogurt to keep your flora in balance and help you avoid thrush.


----------



## MysticHealerMom (Oct 7, 2002)

Hm.

I don't know that much about mastitis, but for infections, I think you should put a hot compress on it to help draw out the infection. and take a lot of garlic, the garlic will act as an antibiotic. if you can start healing before you see the doc, you might not need the antibiotics (don't bother if this helps) and he can see if it's really bad...

the compress should feel nice on, and you can leave it on as long as it's comfortable.

and stop taking asprin for your fever, unless it gets over 104, your body needs to fever to kill the infection. that's prly why it came back higher when the asprin wore off.

I hate giving conflicting info, but this is what I know works for infection. hope that helps

Lori


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

MHM, good advice and I agree. But with a lactating breast, heat rushes more milk in and aids in let down. With a plugged duct that gets infected it can back up more milk behind the duct resulting in more infection. Heat is good for plugged ducts, but once they get infected, cold is what is recommended. Some LC's advise only cold, and some advice cold between feedings and warm prior to or during a feeding. I have seen both work well.


----------



## MysticHealerMom (Oct 7, 2002)

Thanks for the additional explanation, KM.

cheers!

Lori


----------



## owensmom (Feb 23, 2002)

Thanks everyone. Crap, I just took some ibuprofin. Oh well, I'll try not to do that again.

Yeah, I'm not sure when to tell if it is a plugged duct or when it has gone to infection. I'll try your suggestions, cold between feedings, warm right before.

Unfortunately I have no cabbage. How about kale?







:








But I do have echinacea tincture. I'll just hole up on the couch and hopefully ds won't be too much of a handful today.

Thank you ladies!!!!









edited to add:
MHM - you live fairly close to me, wanna come take care of me today?


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

kale?:LOL

No really mama, you gotta go get a head of plain ol green cabbage. Tear the leaves from the head, they are just the right shape for the breast, and wear them in your bra! Keep in the fridge it provides the cool compress thing too. Seriously! The sulphars(?) in cabbage pull that infection right out.


----------



## glh (Nov 19, 2001)

The day before Christmas, I noticed a very sore spot. By noon that day I was getting chills and feeling awful. I got in the shower and massaged my breast (it was a little painful). After that I took a nap and rested for as long as I could and I kept on nursing dd as much as possible (she is two, so I was kind of surprised to be getting a plugged duct at that point). I took another shower and massaged again. By that night I was feeling better. The hot shower/massage always seems to work for me, that was the first time I had the chills though. I really didn't want to call a doctor, I don't go to an ob or pcp that is receptive to extended nursing. I hope by now you are feeling better!


----------



## mamaduck (Mar 6, 2002)

I've had this too many times. I've always been told to go straight to bed and to stay there for 24 hours. You *must* rest or it seriously could get a lot worse.

Take HUGE ammounts of vit. C. I think I was taking 500-1000mg every 4 horus.

Drink lots of water.

Nurse often and always offer the infected side first.


----------



## MysticHealerMom (Oct 7, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by owensmom_
*
MHM - you live fairly close to me, wanna come take care of me today?














*
oh, sure. I'll bring the cabbage :LOL I was gonna try to get the living room tidied up, I'm behind for the new year









Hope you're feeling better soon.

I'll keep you in my thoughts









Lori


----------



## owensmom (Feb 23, 2002)

Thanks guys. I took a bath with ds and massaged it and tried to keep it under the water. I'm sure you have all dealt with it, but how do you take care of yourself with an active baby around? HIs main goal in life right now is to pull up on everything and get his hands on whatever he is not supposed to have! Oi.

Mamaduck, thanks for those words. I'll see if he will play with me in bed, if not I'll try and stick to the couch (and not the computer chair!














I keep forgetting to take vitamin C, I'll go do that right now! I told dh to bring me some cabbage home, I'm hoping if I am pitiful enough he will come home early.

Again, thank you for all your help!!


----------



## Dana (Nov 28, 2001)

I know it's really hard to rest and watch an active kiddo. I hate to suggest this, but under the circumstances..... TV???

Can you lock yourselves in the most childproof room you have? sorry I'm not much help, my dh always takes over when I'm not feeling well. Be sure to look at the weekly toddler activities thread.

Hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## mom3 (Sep 27, 2002)

I've had mastitis twice while nursing my twins (never had it once with my older son). The thing that worked for me was keeping the infected breast empty. This means nursing or pumping every one to two hours round the clock until it seems to be improving (took 12-18 hours for me). It's tiring to do in the middle of the night but much better than having mastitis. Something my OB also suggested was to have my husband empty the breast since he would most likely have a stronger suck than the babies.







He didn't go for it but I thought it was worth mentioning in case you don't have a pump or your little one isn't cooperative.


----------



## MysticHealerMom (Oct 7, 2002)

that's interesting! hubby would have a bigger stomach, too. hmmmm.

the things you learn @MDC!!


----------



## sacredplay (Feb 1, 2003)

i'm feeling for your there dear one. For me with Vajl Michael, the CABBAGE LEAVES did their job VERY well, they also brought good cooling relief, (as suggested) and then put inside the bra until the leaf wilted from body heat. Also I took the Echnicacea (as a tincture - but glad to learn about the root infusion suggestion above) and Vitamin C as suggested also. Like you the warm shower and massage and letting that little one "go to town" on that one breast. Sending lots of energy and love to you. Remember to breathe also and send the color you are most drawn to at this moment to that whole area. (i'm getting pink and lavender for you, would be curious to hear what color you choose??) And if you've done these things and gotten your rest and and are eating as fresh as possible you should be feeling better by the a.m. if not, don't put off too long seeing the doc. (And i am not







a big fan) but listen to your body and do as you must to be strong and feeling lively again







.

Happy Healing from New Hampshire.
Love


----------



## owensmom (Feb 23, 2002)

Thank you thank you! I went to bed and locked ds and I in the room with lots of toys, books, and snacks. He had a grand time... he even lay on his back on the bed for like 10 minutes just looking at himself in the mirror and playing with his feet - he looked like his old infant self!

Dh is bringing home the cabbage (and some Baja Fresh - mmmmmmmm). Of course I forgot to take echinacea (I'll go do that with some more vitamin C!) but ds fell asleep at 2pm, I leaned back on my pile of pillows and woke up at 4, he woke up at 4:30. Nice! I feel a lot better, the boob in question is not as tender and I don't feel the lump I felt. It is still red though.

I guess now that it is after 5 and my dr appt is at 8am tommorow I should probably still go? Don't want to get charged as a no show or late cancel or whatever.

When dh gets home I'll be sure to tell him about his potential involvement in helping me out, mom3.









Thank you sacredplay - the color I thought of was white, but I tried going through all the colors and all were offensive but white, pink, and lavender. Possibly the power of suggestion...








to all you wonderful ladies!!!!!


----------



## owensmom (Feb 23, 2002)

I've been wondering for a few days if I am pg - is a plugged duct or infection or mastitis in any way related to changes in hormones?

I tried to do a web search but can't seem to narrow it down enough....


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

I'm so glad you're starting to feel better! good job taking care of yourself as people suggested.

Abt the pg connection well, congrats if you are! But no, I don't see a connection. The main cause of breast infections is doing too much---often leading to shortened or skipped feeds. Or the baby starts skipping feeds on their own. Like sleeping longer at night. Another cause is too tight bra or underwire, or a pocketbook or diaper bag strap digging inro the breast.

Sometimes a damaged nipple, caused by poor latch or a bite, will let bacteria in and cause a problem.


----------



## mamaduck (Mar 6, 2002)

If it were *me* I'd cancel the apt. just to avoid having my breast inspected!

But that's just me.


----------



## cmnt2c (Nov 5, 2002)

Hi,

Just wanted to share :

I've had mastitis once (that was enough) and 1 plugged duct. What helped me the most was taking a sock, filling it with dry rice and popping it in the microwave for 30 seconds or so. The heat lasted longer and was more pliable than a heating pad for me.

Also, my bf friendly ped recommended that I do 30 mins heat/30 mins cold (take a wet washrag, put in a ziploc bag and freeze) and as that thaws, it's nice and soft on you...

With the mastitis....I had really let it go on too long thinking - okay, one more day. Well, that one more day turned into a full week in bed with the MOST AWFUL flu symptoms and a fever of 102*. I am REALLY careful now to deal with any little plugs I might feel. I also ended up on the meds.







Don't wait. Even if you're feeling better - keep up with the treatments - whichever you choose...honest - it was BAD.

((((hugs)))),

~Maura
Mama to Ryan(6) and our nursling Christy(25mos)


----------



## owensmom (Feb 23, 2002)

I thought about that, but actually my fever came back last night about 6:30, and I had it all night.







Oh well. Now I just pray the dr knows what she is doing and won't be lame and tell me to wean.


----------



## cmnt2c (Nov 5, 2002)

That doc better NOT tell you to wean !!! If they do, girl, you need to RUN and get yourself a better informed ped.

The absolute WORST thing for you to do right now would be to wean !!!! That breast needs to be emptied and emptied before it'll clear up.

I know it hurts, but what always works for me, is when Chris is nursing, I push as hard as I can stand on the lump/sorespot and massage it towards the nipple.

That may not be good advice, but truly, it's a sanity saver for me. It's like it helps burst it or something...Not too hard, I mean, don't bruise yourself or anything







but use as much pressure as you can stand...kwim?

Take care and baby yourself...if you still have the fever - If it was me, I'd go for the meds. But.....that's me - and I say do whatever works ! (and yes, the meds are safe - but to double check - check Dr. Hales Book) Email if you need me to check it out for you!

Good luck








Maura


----------



## mamaduck (Mar 6, 2002)

The first time I had mastitis, the dumb dr. told me not to nurse on the infected side because my milk would be "tainted" by the infection and "poison" the baby!!!!! Fortunately, my wise mother was nearby and put him in his place. Idiot. The worst thing you can do is stop nursing on that side!


----------



## sacredplay (Feb 1, 2003)

Owensmom, I'm thinking about you this morning. May you get some relief and good rest today. Let us know how it goes.
Blessings.
Patricia


----------



## owensmom (Feb 23, 2002)

Well, the dr visit was painless (except for when she pushed on my breast!







: ) Anyway, she was very cool, and when I told her what I had been doing for it so far I failed to mention having ds nurse on it a lot. The first thing she mentioned was having him nurse more frequently on it. I thought that was cool. She prescribed Amoxicylan (sp?) because she said it was safe for bf'ing.

I want to say *thank you* to everyone who posted here and helped me out. Honestly, I almost didn't post anything about it because I searched this site and the LLL site for what to do. But I know that there are a ton of posts here about the exact same thing, it can be tedious answering the same questions for people over and over. Thank you everyone for your kindness, your quick responses, your warmth... you are the best!


----------



## owensmom (Feb 23, 2002)

Took a pg test this a.m. so I'd know if I was when they prescribed me something - it was a one-liner... I've been feeling odd for like a week, and saturday I had some pain like O pain, and for a few days I've had a mild headache that won't go away with pain releivers.... which was always something I got with my period. Haven't gotten my period back since ds was born... maybe it is coming soon!? Not sure how I feel about that, 22 months without it is sure nice!







ag


----------



## lisamarie (Nov 19, 2001)

Thanks for keeping us posted on things!!!

Take CAre~

Lisa


----------

